# Four weeks holidays.....



## Sean K (8 September 2008)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that from tonight I am on the road and laptopless.

So, not much updating from me for 4 weeks.

Will try to keep in touch and be updating my Blog on what's happening.

If anyone cares anyway......

www.thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com

kennas


----------



## Sean K (9 September 2008)

Blog updated:

Sao Paulo and Rio


----------



## grace (9 September 2008)

Happy Holidays!

Perhaps you could buy me a new crystal ball in your travels.  All of the ones I have are not working properly.....

Cheers Grace


----------



## Sean K (9 September 2008)

LOL Grace, 

me neither.

I'm all cash and super just about, and will be happy to short term trade and stay away from any buy and hopers....

The time will come once again to jump in head first.

Those with some cash under the mattress will do OK.

This has been on the cards for some time, and I am really feeling for the late comers..

All the best!!


Sean

(live from Rio, Brazil...)


----------



## Miner (10 September 2008)

I wonder Kennas how you manage without  your own computer while  travelling and still  being in touch with ASF. 

Well done and hope today's market gave you more ammunition as a BEAR 

Enjoy holiday


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2008)

My computer is in Lima and I am using my wife's notebook via wifi in our hotel in Rio right now.

Unfortunately, she leaves me in the morning at 3 am (YES 3 FRIGGIN AM) back to Ecuador for 3 days and returns to Rio, at which time we go on an Intrepid tour from Rio to BA for 18 days ish..

I am drunk as a skunk right now, it's about 2.15 am ish, and I'm getting in my last few moments of free play time on the net before escaping the cyber world. Not sure how I will manage. It's a large part of my life.... eeeek.

From tomorrow it's internet cafe's.

Plus, in 4 days, we meet out travel group, so will be playing with them each night I think....I should.

Crap! it's hard to have a holiday when you have money on the line in the market... not cool...

Sean


----------



## Sean K (12 September 2008)

A couple of great days in Rio. Sun shining, birds with not much on frollicking, and I havent been mugged yet!! Noice.

Going on a Favella Tour this afternoon to gawk at all the poor people and make myself feel like a good person for supporting them in some way. Hopefully they dont mug me. 

Sorry for the bad syntax, this keyboard is all Brazillian.....

Better half gets back from Quito in 2 days, so I still have time to be bored by myself and drink myself to sleep at night. 

Been sad watching some of the action on the ASX for some long term holders. Bloody glad I got out of goldies a few weeks ago, except AZM which has disappointed as well, but cripes, LGL and NCM! Slaughtered. 

Anyway, time to go to meet my little tour bus and be a tourist.

kennas


----------



## Sean K (12 September 2008)

> Going on a Favella Tour this afternoon to gawk at all the poor people and make myself feel like a good person for supporting them in some way. Hopefully they dont mug me.




Updated my blog with info on this tour.

Vely intelesting...


----------



## Miner (13 September 2008)

Hi Sean

Have you thought of writing a book on your travel and experience. It is difficult not having the note book but see how your memory jogging notes help you. 

I feel it is bloody fascinating experience any one could think of (including having wife to leave home at 3 AM - that must be cruel to even get up forget about leaving bed to go for work)


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2008)

Hey Miner,

Have been writing for the past year or so, but its pretty crap actually.

General layout is a 10 ish chapter piece with each chapter dedicated to a travel experience. 

Each chapter has three parts; one travel, one historical, one philosophical, with a general progression of life understanding through experience on the way. 

First chapter is on my Rwanda experience and being diagnosed with HIV, but youll have to wait for the book to get the full story...lol

Aiming for it to be done by the end of next year. 

Just have to learn how to write in the mean time, which is the difficult part. 

You need a talent, and I have none....

Ill just keep revising and revising until it may be worth turning the page. 

Kennas. 

(again, disregard syntax, these keyboards are rare)


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2008)

Unfortunately, no real time to write a full update but if anyone is interested to see the most magnificant waterfalls in the world, get your @rse to Iguazu Falls. 

Google it and check the photos. 

Incredible!


----------



## Sean K (26 September 2008)

Wow, just spent 3 days on a ranch in central west Uruguay rounding up cattle and sheeps and it was awesome!!

Wish I had time to write more now and post pictures in the blog, but I have to go out to a bar in Montevideo...


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2008)

Updated blogspot with some comments and photos.


----------

